# [SOLVED] upgrading to win 7



## CajunGuy12 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi Guys,
I decided to bite the bullet and install win 7 on 3 machines, 1 had Vista the other 2 had xp. The vista machine and one of the xp machines both working beautifully after installing 7 Ultimate. The third machine, xp, I installed Win 7 Home Premium 32 bit. The installation went without any proplems until the machine had to restart. During the process of starting up it stops and gives the message "FATAL ERROR: one or more table pointers are invalid. Modification could be unsafe. Press any key to continue booting." It does this each time it is booting. After booting, everything seems to work with on errors. Would appreciate any help. Any suggestions????


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: upgrading to win 7*

Any chance this PC has a grub boot loader installed?

If not try doing a startup repair from the Windows install disc.


----------



## CajunGuy12 (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: upgrading to win 7*

Thanks for your input. Tried startup repair on windows, found no problems. Dont know what grub is, how can I know if grub boot loader is installed on this computer, if it is, how do I repair it? Or would another clean install correct the problem.
Thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: upgrading to win 7*

Grub is used with linux systems mostly, if you have installed a Linux OS at some point either as a dual boot(Windows/Linux) or single(just Linux) you would have a Grub boot loader, I'm guessing if you've never heard of it you didn't Linux installed.

A format and clean install should fix it.


----------



## CajunGuy12 (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: upgrading to win 7*

Hi Wrench, formatted the drive, did a clean install, same problem. Did another clean install with windows ultimate, same problem. Now what?


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: upgrading to win 7*

Can you tell us some history about the machine? Any hardware changes, hard drive installations?
also the make and model of the machine.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: upgrading to win 7*

Did you format the complete drive or just the windows partition?
How many partitions are on the drive?


----------



## CajunGuy12 (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: upgrading to win 7*

The machine is a Compaq Presario SR1103WM desktop, Celeron CPU 2.53GHz single core with 1GHz DDR memory with no hardware changes. Original drive had 2 partitions, formatted the windows drive only. Thinking possibly hard drive problems I changed the hard drive to another I had and formatted it with only 1 partition. Still no luck. 
Thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: upgrading to win 7*

This computer shipped with Windows XP and HP does not have drivers for Windows 7 for this computer and it is not supported for Windows 7


----------



## CajunGuy12 (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: upgrading to win 7*

Heads up Guys, I owe everyone an apology. I was going over the suggestions and went to thinking about Wrench's asking about grub boot loader. I do remember that some point in time, I did install linux on a machine, didn't think it was this one but apparently it was, then removed it after playing around with it for a couple hours. I googled "how to remove grub boot loader " and viola, there it was. The first command offered didn't work but a second thread worked perfectly. From the repair windows, choose command prompt, type _*bootsect /nt60 C: *_
Again I apologize to you guys, and Wrench, you were right the first time.
Thanks guys and GOD bless


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: upgrading to win 7*

Good to hear you have it up and running


----------

